
Ask HN: Aging and transference of dichotomy – the expense of attention - samstave
HN is ripe with many articles and posts and shows of &quot;look, how, I did&quot; etc...<p>As i get older, I see such amazing things posted to HN, and a worship of tech and even our understanding of tech in general.<p>Every engineer at every company wants to think they are &quot;making the world a better place&quot; because the tech industry is an endorphin game.<p>People sit and &quot;produce&quot; and feel like they are making something great (as they are able to use their minds and imagination to build something) but the output of their work is utter bullshit.<p>Humans used to &quot;escape&quot; the hardships of manual labor via entertainment vectors such as movies...<p>Yet now we elate ourselves in consumption of entertainment.<p>The only escape I want is in reality; sans surveillance, technology, social, whatever.<p>My whole career is &quot;cloud&quot; -but my humanity is anything but.<p>I don&#x27;t want &quot;work&#x2F;life balance&quot; I just want &#x27;life&#x27;...<p>If you&#x27;re a cyberpunk futurist then you should be able to look objectively at the current state and find a better path forward.<p>I&#x27;m starting to find that path, what have you found&#x2F;thought for yourself to find that path?<p>(Written on my stupid smartphone on a whim on the sidewalk, so not as articulate as a diatribe I may have written from a how quaint keyboard. When I said &#x27;computer... I saycomputer&#x27; - my tricorder didn&#x27;t respond)
======
PaulHoule
How old are you?

